# Is anyone using the Kadee Remote Uncouplers?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this question but I guess this is as good as anywhere.

I just bought the Kadee 11105 G-scale remote uncoupler starter kit. It was not a logical purchase because I primarily use hook and loop couplers. Worse yet it is clearly designed for body mount Kadee Couplers and I don't use body mounts.

The hobby shop is closing out all of their G scale stuff and there was little else left. I looked at the kit, left the store but later went back and bought it.

Now I'm trying to figure out where I can use it.

I like switching operations even though most previous efforts have not been that successful.

* I would really like to hear from someone who is using the Kadee remote uncouplers and is happy with them. I would like to hear what you mounted them to, how you mounted them, and how you are using them in your operations.*

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I used the Kadee remote but I can just tie their servo into my DCC decoder as my engine decoders have 4 decoder outputs.
Then I figured out that I could just use a regular servo and standard Kadee coupler and tie these together in an engine.
I did not try doing a car, and I do not have the Kadee remote transmitter or receiver as I did not wnat another handheld.
I have the Aristo for my switches I wired 12 years ago and my Zimo for my track power already, don't need a third remote.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Our "spring" weather was all messed up, so I'm a good 3-4 weeks behind in getting things going on the garden layout. (Even the peonies are a month behind.) I'm just finishing some track realignment and roadbed work. I gotta get something moving by the 3rd cause the granddaughters and their entourage (parents) will be making the trip on either the 3rd or 10th.

I have the Kadee remote couplers mounted on three engines (using the Phoenix controls). I should be able to report back in a few weeks. My fingrs will be crossed, hoping I didn't get things all wrong.

JackM


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I will probably leave the box unopened until I hear a bit more as the body mount thing sounds impossible for me to use on my layouts - but I love the idea of remote switching.

Jerry


----------

